# BNH tester



## Jim F (Dec 19, 2020)

Got a BNH tester, only ID marks are 
Made for  W.C, Davis
by 
D.E, Frank
6-70


----------



## benmychree (Dec 19, 2020)

7/16 ball with 200 lb load could only be for very soft metals


----------



## Jim F (Dec 19, 2020)

benmychree said:


> 7/16 ball with 200 lb load could only be for very soft metals


Like lead for molding boolits ?
It came from a gunsmith estate.


----------

